# Sailing with furling jib only...instead of main only



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have an older Seafarer 24 with a masthead rig on which I usually have a %100 furling jib and a fairly old and stretched mainsail. I often use just the jib to get out of a mooring field or to run with the wind when it's going my way and I have noticed that I don't see many others doing the same..mostly just folks using their mainsail by itself....when going with only one sail.

I have heard somewhere that using just the jib can stress the rig but I usually furl the jib in some to about 80 percent and I have a strong split backstay and generally a strong rig with two lowers and an upper that are probably oversized by today's standards on a boat of this size...1/4 inch. Is this a good idea..seems okay to me but I still have doubts and don't want to damage my rig or stress it unnecessarily. Thanks in advance for any comments


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

How does that stress the rig any more than going under main and jib? 

My drascomb has two side stays and no back stay. When reefing the main and jib isn't enough, it's recommended to drop the main and go under jib and mizzen alone. The difference I suspect is that I can use the mizzen to balance. So maybe it's stress on the rudder is what people question. But if you're not hard over to keep her going straight, I don't see any difference from being under main alone.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

There is an article somewhere on the internet about this exact issue. There have been reports of rig failure while sailing with jib alone. As I remember the story, it involved rigs with only one lower shroud and significant mast "pumping". The conclusion of the article is that for rigs with two lower shrouds you can run with either main alone or jib alone, but that if you have a single lower shroud you should run with main alone as the boom and sail reinforce the mast and eliminate "pumping". 
In your case, it sounds like you have a very stout rig and if you do not see any "mast pumping" then you are probably safe with either jib only or main only. 
John


----------



## priscilla (Mar 20, 2000)

Not so much in very lite air but the jib alone will stress the rig. The mainsail supports the rig...main and jib together is the way to go.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm calling Mythbusters!!


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

heck i sailed under jib alone alot, even a 155 genny. on my boat my main is small compared to a 100 % jib, even smaller with the 155. i think it depends a lot on the rig design, there is no way my main gives any support to the mast.

also, look at running under a spin, it is just like a big jib and they get run with out the main all the time.


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

Once in a while when I go for a quick sail to get away for a couple of hours by myself I will be lazy and only pull the 150 Genoa and not raise the main. It doesnt sail the same but I dont think it does any damage. Interested to hear others thoughts.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

delite said:


> Once in a while when I go for a quick sail to get away for a couple of hours by myself I will be lazy and only pull the 150 Genoa and not raise the main. It doesnt sail the same but I dont think it does any damage. Interested to hear others thoughts.


Yeap, I see a lot of sailboats sail with jib only around Bay Bridge in Chesapeake. bring out the jib is much easier than to raise the main.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments folks..like I said..I got two sets of lowers and an upper...the mast seems supported well and the split backstay adjustment should probably be tightened...the spinnaker example seems to be a good one Scotty.....overall it seems okay to me as long as you have good support on the mast but I am not knowledgeable about rig stress much yet.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I really dont see how it would stress the rig 

i would look at the wire under the furler once in a while a my unit had worn a got bit of wire away under the upper bushing suggesting there is a good bit of load there


----------



## NateCP16 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a Com-Pac 23, which has two lowers and one upper with a masthead jib and the consensus with owners seems to be just the jib is preferable on windy days if you're only going to raise one sail. It balances the helm better and is usually easier to deploy and retrieve if your using roller reefing. Maybe it's different for taller rigs, but at this size, it seems to be OK.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

It's alot of fun to just deploy the jib with the furler and not have to remove the mainsail cover and hoist the main..especially when you can surf downwind with a 80 % furled jib at 5 knots or more and the swing keel retracted...I love my boat!!!...
...BTW...Anyone want to buy her? I need more headroom and there's a guy with this Columbia 29 you see...and...6'2 headroom and 4000 lbs of lead in the keel...steady in a blow at anchor or sailing...no roller furler for the jib though...nevermind...I love my boat...I think...


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

We went to the launch. The wind was howling. We almost lost the mast trying to step it. I set my son on the ground with a line around the mast above the spreaders, hauling against the wind. I pulled like a mad man on the block and tackle and we got it up. Got the boat in the water, and looked out across the bay, to see what the more experienced sailors were doing. With few exceptions, they all had jib only. My son is the heavy weather sailor. He took us to the island, a 15 mile trip, in what seemed like 20 minutes. Now, I use my jib (on a roller furler) whenever I leave a mooring or anchor. Were I to guess, I'd say there is more unbalanced stress in the boat with just the jib. But for easy control and deployment, you can't beat it.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I never heard of using just the jib until we started sailing the Chesapeake 24 years ago. It's quite common in this area and I have never heard of a single incidence of rig failure due to sailing with jib alone in non-race, non-extreme conditions.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Certainly you're free to use any sail selection you please and become accustomed to how your boat behaves with each choice at different points and speeds. I specifically choose to use the jib alone in a restricted passage where I won't be able to head up in order to put things away. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Once, sailed 36 hours straight before the wind with the jib alone...I never had to touch it. I thought it safer and easier... 
I'll also just use just the genoa if I have non-sailing guests aboard, or I'm out for a relaxing sail singlehanded. I've never worried about the rig


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

I also use the furling jib on its own a lot, its handy if I,m not going out for more than a couple of hours or just sailing down to the local islands for some R&R. 
I also use it if I have inexperienced passengers or crew on board as the boom always worries me when some one new is on the helm. 
Safe sailing


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Jib alone works for me, too. Done that quite a few times.

Good thing you didn't bring this up on the OTHER forum. I once posted about this there, and was accused, by some of the "old salts" of being a lazy sailor because I didn't do it their way.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

tomperanteau said:


> Jib alone works for me, too. Done that quite a few times.
> 
> Good thing you didn't bring this up on the OTHER forum. I once posted about this there, and was accused, by some of the "old salts" of being a lazy sailor because I didn't do it their way.


I get ribbed about unorthodox sailing sometimes by the local super sailors but who TF cares.:laugher 
Safe sailing


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

If you're rig is properly tuned, sailing under just the jib (or main) shouldn't be any problem at all. It's also nice to know how your boat sails with just one or the other flying.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Beats firing up the fire-breathing, smoke-spewing iron genoa...okay even my old 9.8 merc sailmaster 2-stroke isn't that bad....but I'd rather be flying a cheap blue tarpsail and endure hell from the sailing bluebloods than start up my motor the way that thing burns gas...(and let's face it..oil)...unless there's just no real wind to speak of...


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

Part of this might just be my lack of sailing skill, but my boat doesn't sail worth a damn with just the main. It won't point and goes into irons when I try to tack without the jib. If having the main and jib up in a blow is overpowering me, the way for me to go is jib alone.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

I sail with wife and 3 and 6 year old kids. My wife has her hands full with the kids so that leaves me to handle the boat and make sure crew is safe. I'd rather not deal with the main as have enough to deal with. Rather not have the boom swinging and maybe wack someone (including me). Also, kids and wife do not want the boat to heel too much. And do not want to have a lot of sail up in case wind unexpectedly picks up. I sail in the open ocean off hawaii where winds are generally in 25 knot range. Therefore I use the roller jib. Works great down wind and beam reach, not so good on a tight beat, but does ok. It is definitely the safest way for me to sail. I have two lower shourds and one upper with single back stay. I have spoken with others who say rig stress should not be a problem. And like other poster mentioned, should be no different than flying a spiniker.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

I have sailed under genoa alone, but to me it doesn't point well. So, my preference is reefed main & genoa, then, if the wind is still too high, I roll up the genny and sail reefed main alone.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

mccary said:


> I have sailed under genoa alone, but to me it doesn't point well. So, my preference is reefed main & genoa, then, if the wind is still too high, I roll up the genny and sail reefed main alone.


I'll still hold with those that are free to sail with jib alone as they please, but mccary has the plan that traditionally functions best.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Interesting. 
When we went up the coast last week we spent quite some few hours in the dead of night running dead down wind. 
Call me sqeamish if you like but I don't like playing with poles in the middle of the night so I rolled up the headsail and went under main alone. 
Other than DDW I'd definitely go headsail and main but the flogging DDW is too damned annoying. 
Chatting with someone the other they were not impressed that we went under main instead of genoa. From a gibe prevention point of view I agree but other than that main seems to me to make more sense.

I'm happy to be convinced otherwise, or is simple gibe prevention a good enough reason ?


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

good point..yet in my case my main is so stretched and yet still cunninghammed and downhauled very robustly so much that tacking and even a jibe does not present a threat right now in any way shape or form..and that is a bit alarming...


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

I agree with McCary and we prefer to sail with the main and jib. We have 3 head sails and like to hank on the appropriate one for the day. In fall and winter, it's often the #2 or 3 that fits the rig along with a single or double reef in the (Doyle stack pack) main. (OK, the stack pack eliminates a lot of work hoisting and dousing), but properly balanced, (with Jib and Main), the boat sails exceedingly well. We usually sail off and onto our mooring at the top of the West River on the Chesapeake Bay. (You really can't tack up the bay on jib alone...to narrow, etc.). McCary, we are on mooring 25 at Hartge's. If you're in the area, swing by and say hello. Have a 1967 ChrisCraft (S&S) Apache 37 sloop. Have seen your posts and would like to meet you. https://picasaweb.google.com/moe.gig/Sailing#


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

mgiguere said:


> McCary, we are on mooring 25 at Hartge's. If you're in the area, swing by and say hello. Have a 1967 ChrisCraft (S&S) Apache 37 sloop. Have seen your posts and would like to meet you. https://picasaweb.google.com/moe.gig/Sailing#


I am at a private dock just North of the Chesapeake Yacht Club, East of Pirates Cove (in that small nook). West River is a great place to sail out of, if there were only a way to eliminate the BIG power boats that come and go it would be perfect. I'll keep an eye out for you, I sail a Catalina 27.


----------

